

Ask HN: Using R - linhir

I think of myself as a burgeoning statistician first and a programmer a distance second. That might just be due to my first interests, and obviously data mining, data analysis and machine learning are truly both rather than one or the other.<p>In the stats community, R is widely used and I wanted to know if there were any R users on HN? If so, what exciting things are you doing or have you seen with the language?
======
gtani
GGplot2, by H Wickham

<http://had.co.nz/ggplot2/>

and the bay Area user's group

<http://www.meetup.com/R-Users/calendar/10446894/>

~~~
gtani
in my google reader:

<http://blog.revolution-computing.com/>

<http://learnr.wordpress.com/>

<http://www.decisionstats.com/>

<http://anyall.org/blog/>

\--------------------------

<http://ask.metafilter.com/116762/Rrrrrgh>

[http://alittleknowledge.wordpress.com/2009/09/11/r-for-
pedes...](http://alittleknowledge.wordpress.com/2009/09/11/r-for-pedestrians/)

and some portals:

<http://planetr.stderr.org/>

<http://info.smu.edu.sg/rsite/>

------
papaf
I've been using R for 4 years to analyse microarrays and to do nonlinear time
series analysis on signals.

I'm using nonstandard methods based on my own code, third party command line
programs and extensions I wrote in 'C'. I chose R over Matlab or Octave
because it has a more powerful programming language and a nice time series
datastructure.

Despite doing very little statistics for the last 2 years I'm still very happy
with R. People I know who use Matlab tell me they only do it for the available
libraries.

------
prat
There is a huge and growing R community. I am using randomForest (originally
in Fortran) package as a classifier for my dataset.

------
maxwin
R is a great language. I have been using R for a while. However, I wonder if
someone could make a free,nice,simple yet powerful user interface for R. For
my fellow biologists who wants to do some data analysis,the learning curve of
R is just too steep.

~~~
fauxfauxpas
Rattle is a pretty nice front-end for R. Might be worth a look.
<http://rattle.togaware.com/>

